# #4FACT - If Audi Had Sunday Scrutineering Slot, 2010 Winner Mike Rockenfeller Would have Missed it Due to DTM Schedule Conflict



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*#4FACT*
If Audi Had Le Mans Sunday Scrutineering Slot, 2010 Winner Rocky Would have Missed it Due to DTM Schedule Conflict

*Context*
Though technically just a technical inspection, scrutineering in Le Mans' city center in the shadow of the town's ornate cathedral is a big part of the show. Throngs of fans amass there to catch a first glimpse of their favorite cars and/or drivers. Returning victors are always a big draw so one can imagine the warm reception Mike Rockenfeller will receive.

Thing is, Rocky may have missed it. Mike's been driving as much as one driver might possibly drive, campaigning the R18 TDI in sportscar, the R8 LMS at the 24 Hours of Nurburgring later this month and the full DTM season in the Audi A4 with his next race this coming weekend.

Rumor is that the ACO originally scheduled Audi for a Sunday slot, the first day of scrutineering. The problem with that of course is that Rocky will be in Austria. Could he skip it? Likely not. Rocky is tied for second in the 2011 DTM season points race with teammate Martin Tomczyk and is thus a favorite to win the championship outright. Would you skip it if you were Rocky?

Fortunately for Rocky and the thousands of fans hoping to see him in the Le Mans city center, Audi Sport was alotted a Monday slot. 

While Rocky is prepping for his race in Austria, Fourtitude will be en route to France in order to prepare our own race to cover the 24 Hours of Le Mans. Look for full coverage beginning with scrutineering.










*What is a #4FACT?*
When we review our note pads following press events, we here at Fourtitude have found that there are a lot of cool facts that often get buried in a story we've written or may not get past the note pad with the exception of a Cliff Clavenesque little known fact mentioned by a staffer (probably me) over a Mocha Grande at a Cars & Coffee event or the like.

Given it'd be a shame to lose this information and given how perfectly these short bits of data especially pair with Facebook and Twitter, we've decided to add the quick #4FACT to our news blog repertoire. Don't expect long-drawn out write ups under these headings... just a sentence or two and just the facts.


----------

